# Skiier Looses Pants on Chairlift



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

My friend sent me the pics, said his buddy took the photos at Vail. The guy's wife was crazy pissed. Sorry to the guy, but the photos are just too funny. At least you can't see his face.

I wasn't sure if butt-crack was allowed or not, mods, feel free to destory if not.

Thanks,

WL


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*What the heck*

How did that happen.

Kid almost died last year out her. Got caught by his backpack and hung until he went unconcious and then fell to the ground. Broken leg.

Video is out there somewhere from the people on the chair behind him.

Scary what can go wrong.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*STAY OUT*

Stay out of that guy's skin track !


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Ha. That is all time. But you can delete it now that i've seen his Ol pasty ass. What was the Mrs. Lunchbox pissed about...that he couldnt load the lift or people laughing?

I dont know how the hell it happened yesterday at Copper but as I'm loading the lift some kid, some how gets tripped by the chair I'm about to load on, then hung on to the chair as it passed, then instead of just letting go of the lift he hangs on as it starts to go up. 

I wish someone would have snapped a pic of that. I think the laughing grin on my face sitting on the chair and his "oh shit" face woulda been classic.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh and i hope you posted those on tgr.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

He hung there for 15 minutes--I bet he was frozen stiff!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

thats fucking awsome how does that shit happen?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

that "classic" pic would be great on the back of t shirts everywhere. think of the endless sayings that could accompany it.

got gapers? on front and Ski Vail!! on back with silhouette of pic
or
plane ticket from houston $450
ski side hotel $950
new ski pants $350
seeing hubby on the loadup.......

or...


----------



## peak (Apr 7, 2006)

Skier Suffers Exposure - January 6, 2009


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Rumor from a reputable source says the guy is threatening to sue. If I were Vail Resorts, I would give him a free 1 week return ski trip for his family, and remind him that if he sues, he will get so much publicity that they will be making jokes about him on Leno and everyone will know who he is. As of right now, no one has posted any photos that show his face or schlong, and it is all in good fun.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

P.S. I had a private client, a kid about 7 years old (as a ski instructor) who dropped a glove at Beaver Creek right when the lift was coming, turned around to pick it up, and the chair took off with him hanging form the seat part holding on. I was scared shitless, but got him reeled back up after ditching my poles. We were at full lift tower height. Some people at the top were like "nice save dude!"


----------



## Hydroholic (Mar 7, 2006)

sheesh..didint anybody think of wrapping the guy up in a towell or somthing?..


----------



## islandertek (Apr 4, 2008)

*Why???*



Hydroholic said:


> sheesh..didint anybody think of wrapping the guy up in a towell or somthing?..


 
Why???  He deserves the walk of shame (or the hang of shame, whatever you want to call it)!! When a friend and I saved a tuber out of eleven mile canyon, he lost his shorts while he was pinned. After pulling him out, we made him walk down the dirt road naked until one of his friends gave him a tube to cover up with to get to the car!! :grin: They were irresponsible teenagers anyways, trying to tube class III/-IV water with no PFD or safety set up. 

The pictures of the guy at Vail are hilarious!! Nice job getting that on film!!! Those pictures made our work day that much better today after seeing those!!! Ha Haaa!!!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like it made the news http://www.9news.com/news/watercooler/article.aspx?storyid=107240&catid=337 There's even a link to the Smoking Gun with even more hilarious photos.


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

It's also on countdown with keith olberman on msnbc. Congrats dude, you made national news!


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

Skier Suffers Exposure - January 6, 2009

Actually, in one of the pix, you can see a lump that looks like his junk. The chair was left folded up as he loaded, or so it is reported, and he slipped through the frame and was left hanging by one ski. Not your average Gaper maneuver.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Hmmm....lets see here.....he's probably gonna sue a multitude of peeps. Just the nature of the beast these days. I think it's friggen hilarious, those pictures totally made my day!!!

He probably has a long list of peeps to sue, but the most obvious are:

1.) The rental outfit that he got his ski's from. Chances are he marked "type I"....meaning the bindings should have released and set his naked ass free into the drifts below (probably would have sued for frost bite to his junk after landing and submerged in a drift for a bit because they didn't keep the landing zone "drift free").

2.) The obvious...Vail and associates. Because they don't have anything listed on the back of the ticket stating...."if your dumbass can't get on the chair that's moving at a snails pace and you happen to fall from the lift exposing your junk, we can't be held responsible".

Personal accountability is dead.......SOOOMEBODY has to be at fault.


----------



## Cutch (Nov 4, 2003)

Wouldn't you notice if the chair seat was up before you sat down? Slide out of the gate, turn around...oh shit, abort abort. 

Since we're on the topic of lift bloopers. I was riding with a friend who was wearing a pack one day at Keystone. We get to the top and both start sliding down the ramp when he suddenly disappears out of the corner of my eye. I turn to see him getting drug back around by a strap on his pack. We couldn't stop laughing. Even the lift op thought it was hilarious. 

I bet the pantless skier would get so much more respect if he could view the situation with some humor. Granted, if it were me I'd still be asking for a bunch of free shit from Vail (season passes for life, free parking, free lessons for my family), but if you sue it just makes you look like an ass. Self-humility builds character.


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

huff post picked it up....


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Wait and see......they will make all the seats stay in the down and locked position from now on because of this guy and his BS way of wanting something for nothing. 

They should piss test this guy and see what he was on. It's hard to imagine doing this without a complete lack of attention.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

What does not make sense is how does a full grown adult fall thru a open area, but a small 8 year old does not? The kid looks like he is sitting just fine. If he was in danger of falling, the mountain personal would of been helping him too.


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

I agree, a chubby dude hanging upside airing out his man-parts is pretty hilarious and REALLY easy to poke some fun at, I'm still laughing. Granted I wasn't there and didn't see all specifics, But I would say that the true dumb shits/gapers here are the lifties. I'm not saying it's an easy job, but a flipped up seat is a pretty huge oversight of one of the only responsibilities that that lift crew had that day. 
I'd like to think I could have lauged it off or pulled some Jackie Chan shit and done a sit up and gotten myself back on the chair. But, in the current world of frivolous lawsuits I'd say this guys argument is more legit than most. Someone elses mistake put him in a potentially life threatening and humiliating situation. And if he gets a hand into Vail Resorts' multi-million dollar sugar bowl, more power to him. 
And by the way, Whitlightning, did your buddy get some money out of his shots? Pretty impressive coverage of his shots.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

It's getting better.... the adventure life | UPDATE: Shooter of Chairlift ‘Un-Veiling’ is Canned by Resort


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

At least someone posted some more pictures, I was getting tired of seeing that guys ass on the front page.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

Give me a friggen break......"when he files his lawsuit"......like it's absolute. Most likely it is, and sorry, but that's whats wrong with the whole scenario. People make mistakes. Agreed, a lifties job is not THAT demanding, but everything worked out okay.

If that were my white ass hanging from a chair, I'd have one helluva funny story (and pics) to share with friends and family for the rest of my life.

Oh, I'm sure he'll try to dip his hands deep into Vail & Associates pockets....and it seems like people think that's okay since the corporation is fairly robust.

"Someone made a mistake, where's my compensation for the trauma".........

A funny story would suffice for me.


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm callin you out. I think any self respecting river bum would take all they can get, but a raft, RV and beer and go on tour.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

hahaha......alright, maybe I'd try to negotiate a season pass out of the ordeal, but I definitely wouldn't sue.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Don't the resorts have some sort of disclaimer that limits their liability for things like this? If this ends up in a lawsuit, it's just plain sad and typical of the problems we have in a lawsuit happy culture. If anything the guy should feel glad to give tons of people a good laugh and be thankful that he is not hurt. If he is embarrassed about his manhood, he can just blame it on being cold!


----------



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

If this guy really wants to make some $ out of this, he should exploit his new international celebrity status. He should hire an agent and hit the talk show circuit. He has the potential to make a lot of money out of this in ways other than suing.


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

FLOWTORCH said:


> It's getting better.... the adventure life | UPDATE: Shooter of Chairlift ‘Un-Veiling’ is Canned by Resort


Boo Vail. Vail suspends the guy for taking the photos even though he was off duty and using his own camera. Not cool.

Naked guy has a choice: He can be the butt (ha ha) of people's jokes all around the world and be known as the loser gaper that sued Vail or he can laugh alongside everybody, go on the talk show tour and have fun with it. If he really wants to milk it he can go on the talk shows, dog Obama, and get a reporting job for Fox News.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

WhiteLightning said:


> My friend sent me the pics, said his buddy took the photos at Vail.
> ...
> I wasn't sure if butt-crack was allowed or not, mods, feel free to destory if not.
> ...


Non-sexual butt-crack is OK. There are some people on here who thought about it when they saw that butt-crack but it is way up in the air and ice cold so it's not really all that appealing anyways.


----------



## striker (Aug 22, 2007)

Someone has now turned this into a free video game, here is the link.
ButtSki Lift - Free Sports Game from AddictingGames


----------



## Eagle Mapper (Mar 24, 2008)

This is an instance classic. Vail must be so proud to be the butt of so many jokes. Too funny!!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I was listening to Sirius the other day, and they were talking about it, saying some guy in ASPEN, blah blah, and how ASPEN is full of a bunch of rich assholes, anyway. haha


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*The Comments*



striker said:


> Someone has now turned this into a free video game, here is the link.
> ButtSki Lift - Free Sports Game from AddictingGames


Thanks for the game. It was entertaining for about ten seconds and then I started reading the comments. That's when the real entertainment started. MOST STUPID GAME EVA! 
I guess its not for the hard core gamer.


----------

